# cinnamon crimp bread/cinnamon swirl toast bread



## marybeth13 (Apr 14, 2013)

I recently purchased an ECKO 4 loaf crimp bread pan and am looking for a recipe. It looks the same as the chicago metallic 4 loaf crimp pan. Looking forward to trying it out!


----------

